# Pasadena to Santa Monica?



## banksd1983 (Jun 27, 2009)

What's the safest and not too out of the way route? It's getting through the LA area that I'm not familiar with. 

thanks.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

http://www.labikepaths.com/


----------

